# Anyone tried to make a bimini top?



## rireefguy (May 30, 2006)

I am thinking about attempting to construct a bimini top this season. I currently have a dodger and would like to tie in to that to make a partial enclosure. I was wondering if anyone had attempted such a project. I cant seem to find a lot of places to buy the supplies for making the frame. Plus, I need to learn how to sew (working on that). Any info, suggestions, links, etc would be greatly appreciated.. In return, I will document and photograph the project to post here.......if I am not too embarrassed of the results =)


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

Go to www sailrite com

Good luck, I'd rather have a professional do it, it will cost you less for just a Bimini.


----------



## rireefguy (May 30, 2006)

Great link.... Thanks!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sailrite is a very good source for plans, materials, advice. Not the best prices, but not the most expensive either.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*I made*

a replacement bimini top for a 22' bay liner power boat..Just the replacement fabric not the frame...It turned out so so...definitely not pro quality...

What I found out to be the hardest was the pattern cuts..they have it down to a science like bending metal and know how each shape needs cut to get a tight, fared outcome... mine ended up a little baggy and wrinkly...

I used sunbrella and sewed up to 6 layers with a regular high quality sewing machine...it took two people to rassel it through the machine..I did not mess around and try any clear side panels or any fancy stuff like that though...

Good luck..


----------



## rireefguy (May 30, 2006)

thanks for the input... any pics of the project/finished product?


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

Had a 45 mph wind rip mine off. The wife used the old one as a pattern. After materials and time we decided never again.
pigslo


----------



## Captsomer (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm working on a project like yours right now. Sunbrella recomends that you use a size 22 needle with a polyester bonded thread for the stitching. I don't think that you'll fit a size 22 needle in a home machine, and if you do, it won't do a good job or it won't do it long... I'm speaking from experience, you need a size 22 needle and the heavy thread that they recomend. You also need a machine strong enough to push that needle and then pull the stitch tight enough when its done. Most home machines will NOT do this well if at all.

Sailrite sells a machine that does a nice job, one is red and the other is blue. The red is staight stitch only. The blue will do zig-zag or straight. Both have the walking foot feature. This helps. They buy these machines from some Chineese company that makes them and paints their name on them. Look on E-bay for a "Family Sew" commercial sewing machine. Its the same exact thing as the blue "Deluxe" Sailright machine, its just sold direct from the Chineese factory and its painted white. I bought one and it is great. I've seen them on E-bay for anywhere from $300 for a used one to $600 for a new one. It is a little work horse. I wouldn't recomend it if you want to start a canvas business (although it is nice and portable), but it is plenty sturdy for the DIY guy. 

Another problem for me was cutting the fabric to the right size. I would cut everything oversize and the grab a pal or two and have them help you lay the fabric over the frame or whatever you are covering. Pull it tight and make your marks. Measure twice and cut once... Go slow and think things through. Its not tough.

Good luck!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*Ill try and dig up some pictures*



rireefguy said:


> thanks for the input... any pics of the project/finished product?


 As mentioned by someone..It is not correct to do it the way I did it...I am selling the boat and just wanted a nice clean new look...not a 20 year old faded..worn out Bimini...

I did really use just a high quality home machine with the biggest needle it would take.. My 81 year old quilting mother and I did it in a couple 2 hour sewing sessions..she and I had fun doing something meaningful and productive togather...

I could not use the proper thread though so I dont know the lonjevity of it...
best to use the proper machine for a project you want to keep...BTW we didnt break even one needle going thru 6 layers in some places...Her machine brand is a Juno...


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I think it would be easier and cheaper to buy one pre-made.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

I did it using a sailrite machine and materials from sailrite. I used the old one for a pattern. That said, it's really easy and a pattern isn't as necessary as for something like a dodger. The most critical part is joining the rain flap on the forward and aft edge to the main part. It's kind of a hidden joint.... but sailrite sells kits and instructions for this too. 

I highly recommend the project. If you haven't sewn before, start out on simple stuff like winch covers, mainsail cover, binnacle cover, etc. By the time that you get done, you'll have re-canvased your boat for a fraction of the price and have a great deal of confidence. 

Use only the best materials - Sailrite machine, sunbrella, riri zippers, UV thread. It's worth it and far cheaper in the long run. Good luck and PM me if you have specific questions. I'm not a pro at it, but have made everything on the boat except the sails & dodger. But a mainsail kit is next......


----------



## rireefguy (May 30, 2006)

Sabreman said:


> I highly recommend the project. If you haven't sewn before, start out on simple stuff like winch covers, mainsail cover, binnacle cover, etc. By the time that you get done, you'll have re-canvased your boat for a fraction of the price and have a great deal of confidence.
> 
> Use only the best materials - Sailrite machine, sunbrella, riri zippers, UV thread. It's worth it and far cheaper in the long run. Good luck and PM me if you have specific questions. I'm not a pro at it, but have made everything on the boat except the sails & dodger. But a mainsail kit is next......


Thanks! That is my plan. I have 2 books: This old boat and the big book of boat canvas. I am going to start with some projects in there and work my way up.



T34C said:


> I think it would be easier and cheaper to buy one pre-made.


LOL.. Then why would I need to pull my hair out? JK... I think it would be a pretty good skill to learn, and the rewards will be huge if it works out.


----------



## NauticalFishwife (Dec 12, 2007)

You're enthusiasm reminds me of me when I first start a project...lets see if you curse the way I do when I'm in the middle of a project! I have owned two Sailrite machines and currently have the blue one!My first one was their upper end - but it was SO heavy, so I sold it and bought the blue one. The two things I'll say about machines that make a difference is 1-the walking foot is a must and 2-you will want the longest stitch possible when making your dodger. A home machine does a fine job with winch covers and smaller projects-but usually do not have the 2 things I mentioned. You didn't mention who was making the frame for you. Maybe I missed it, but what boat do you have? Last year I made the filler piece for some friends on their 50 foot boat. The piece that goes connects dodger to bimini. And I've made numerous pieces for our boat-a Dickerson 37. I agree with the quality materials. The most difficult thing is to get that massive amount of fabric between needle and body of machine. That's when a longer arm on the machine helps. Roll the fabric as you are sewing a large piece. And sometimes it takes two people. Make sure you have a very good pattern. A white chalk pencil is a valuable tool if the fabric is darker. Where are you located? If you are anywhere near Annapolis I'd be happy to loan you my hot knife for cutting the fabric. It's an expensive item from Sailrite, but works great. It melts the edges of sunbrella. I made our mainsail cover-complete with four zippers. When doing that I strongly suggest using the clips you use on PFD's, rather than any type of metal fittings, on the underside of the cover for attachment. If you are near a sailrite store, go in and visit with them. They are very nice people. One of the most used items I've made for our boat was a "kite" that goes from mast to bow. I used a fabric from Sailrite-not sunbrella, that was too heavy. But it keeps the rain out, sun off when at anchor. And I can keep the hatches and ports open. I've helped many people make one of these-perfect for cruisers! What boat do you have?


----------



## Yofy (Aug 15, 2007)

I second, third fourth? Sailrite as a good source for materials and acessories. We made our own sail cover, dodger and bimini-type sun awning. 

One piece of advice I do have is do NOT use an old piece of canvas work as a pattern. The sunbrella stretches over time and you will end up with a new product that is much too big. (Ask me how I know  ) 

We had to buy stainless and construct the frame on our own as nobody was selling ready made frames locally. In order to figure out the shape for the frame, Manny bought some cheap plastic plumbing pipe and played around with a design, bending the pipe and using duck tape to hold the joints together. Once he had the shape we wanted, he was able to disasemble and use the pipe as a pattern. You could also take the plastic demo to a metal shop and ask them to bend the stainless for you.

Once you have the metal frame in place, you will need to buy some clear plastic that comes in a roll from your local building center and some double sided tape (the thin kind that will peel off easily after you have used it.) You stick one side of the double sided tape to your frame - leaving the exposed side of the tape coverd still. Then gently peel back the covering on your double sided tape and lay and stick the plastic over your frame, creasing folds where necessary to round out the patern. It is very picky work that requires lots of patience so be prepared. The pastic needs to lie taunt over the frame. 

Once you have your plastic laid on in the shape you want, you can take a magic marker and outline the edges of your pattern. You can also mark cutouts, or positions for screw tabs or whatever. Then remove the plastic from the frame, peel off the tape, cut along the lines you have made and you have your pattern.

I hope that makes sense it's a little hard to explain. We have a slide show of how we made our dodger on photo bucket but I can't seem to make the link work  

Robyn


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I paid $232 for a three bow from here. I would suggest that instead as you could always modify it to suit your needs. One of the best things i've bought for the boat. it's stood up to 60 mph winds. I cut mine down about 10" to clear the boom.
Link


----------



## j34035 (Nov 10, 2006)

NauticalFishwife said:


> You're enthusiasm reminds me of me when I first start a project... And I've made numerous pieces for our boat-a Dickerson 37.
> 
> Dickerson 37's are lovely boats! Used to be one on Kentucky Lake, I always enjoyed seeing it out on the water.
> DD


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

damn! I thought the subject was bikini top. 
Tissue paper and postage stamp patterns..


----------



## NauticalFishwife (Dec 12, 2007)

Dickerson 37's are lovely boats! Used to be one on Kentucky Lake, I always enjoyed seeing it out on the water.
DD[/QUOTE]

Thank you Doug! Our boat came from Kentucky Lake! Has to be the same one. We kept her name "Calypso" because we fell in love with the wonderful couple we bought her from. We are originally from Dexter, MO and moved to Columbia in '72. 8 years ago we moved the boat to Annapolis and I live aboard spring-fall. Home is still MO, but we get to do quite a bit of offshore sailing and I even have a business that sells boating, mostly sailing accessories. Which is why I do a lot of sewing for the boat! We were just in Cape Girardeau a couple of weekends ago. Wow..it's like old home week! martha


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Nautical Fishwife-

By Columbia, do you mean Columbia Missouri, home of the oldest J-school in the country??? I lived there for a while.


----------



## StephenOrd (Mar 25, 2002)

*Sailrite*

Talk to the folks at Sailrite. They can set you up with a very good machine and all the fabric needed far cheaper than buying one ready made and you can make other things later. It is amazing how enjoyable it is and what you can do. We started with a Sailrite sewing machine and have made 2 Biminis, full set of interior cushions, Spinaker sock, signal flags and numerous other projects.


----------



## rireefguy (May 30, 2006)

NauticalFishwife said:


> You're enthusiasm reminds me of me when I first start a project...lets see if you curse the way I do when I'm in the middle of a project! I have owned two Sailrite machines and currently have the blue one!My first one was their upper end - but it was SO heavy, so I sold it and bought the blue one. The two things I'll say about machines that make a difference is 1-the walking foot is a must and 2-you will want the longest stitch possible when making your dodger. A home machine does a fine job with winch covers and smaller projects-but usually do not have the 2 things I mentioned. You didn't mention who was making the frame for you. Maybe I missed it, but what boat do you have? Last year I made the filler piece for some friends on their 50 foot boat. The piece that goes connects dodger to bimini. And I've made numerous pieces for our boat-a Dickerson 37. I agree with the quality materials. The most difficult thing is to get that massive amount of fabric between needle and body of machine. That's when a longer arm on the machine helps. Roll the fabric as you are sewing a large piece. And sometimes it takes two people. Make sure you have a very good pattern. A white chalk pencil is a valuable tool if the fabric is darker. Where are you located? If you are anywhere near Annapolis I'd be happy to loan you my hot knife for cutting the fabric. It's an expensive item from Sailrite, but works great. It melts the edges of sunbrella. I made our mainsail cover-complete with four zippers. When doing that I strongly suggest using the clips you use on PFD's, rather than any type of metal fittings, on the underside of the cover for attachment. If you are near a sailrite store, go in and visit with them. They are very nice people. One of the most used items I've made for our boat was a "kite" that goes from mast to bow. I used a fabric from Sailrite-not sunbrella, that was too heavy. But it keeps the rain out, sun off when at anchor. And I can keep the hatches and ports open. I've helped many people make one of these-perfect for cruisers! What boat do you have?


Thanks for the reply... I am sure I will be cursing =) I appreciate all the advice... I only have my wifes Kenmore machine right now, and that is what I plan to learn on.. I am keeping my eye on craigslist and ebay in the meantime. The boat is a Pearson 31 and it already has a dodger. I keep her in Narragansett bay at Edgewood Yacht Club. Great place! Come visit sometime. I like that kite idea, that might be a good intermediate project.

bob


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I second all the above. Its hard to find a used sailrite machine as those who have them keep them and the beauty of them is also that you can take them with you cruising for emergency repairs using the hand crank. I too bought mine from Dan in Annaplolis and frequent that store as it has many neat and usfull snaps and gadets to make the projects easier and work correctly.

I am lucky as the wife is a superb seamstress who makes our curtains at home and on the boat and her own scrb suits as well as other household items or I would be lost. She just finished redoing the sailcover and winter caover and we are going to try our hands at a new dodger this month. I have been reading up to assist her with the logistical stuff and materials. Still contemplating making the windows for the dodger zip out as well as made of strata glass....anyone have suggestions? Is strat better than eisenglass...how are the sewing characteristics comparedable? We have learned that by rolling windows that cuts down on their lifespan and helps with the scratching process.

Please PM your picture process in making your dodger. We have the bows and are looking to figure out how to make the templates. As has been discussed, using the old dodger is not the way to do it.

Dave


----------



## NauticalFishwife (Dec 12, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Nautical Fishwife-
> 
> By Columbia, do you mean Columbia Missouri, home of the oldest J-school in the country??? I lived there for a while.


Yes, Sailingdog, Columbia, Missouri. Strange I know, to live in Missouri for 6 months/Maryland 6 months. But it works. Columbia is still a great place to live. What years were you here?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I lived there in 94-97. Lived a few blocks from the public library. Left there to move to NoVA, and worked in DC for a while... and recently moved back up to New England. Small world sometimes.


----------



## garymcg (Jun 19, 2006)

We've been making canvas all winter and it's been going pretty well.

You can rent instructional videos from here:

Rent videos by Marine Canvas Training on DVD

It's sort of like Netflix for do-it-yourselfers. For instance, their are 4 or 5 dodger videos; patterning, cutting, sewing etc. Makes it seem simple after you watch them all. The videos are sort of expensive to rent (really expensive to buy) but pretty comprehensive.

Sailrite is great, but you can obtain much of the stuff they sell much cheaper. For instance, you can buy the expensive Tenara goretex thread from Southern Textiles:

TENARA, Tenara® Thread

For about 40% less than they sell it at sailrite:

Tenara & Profilen Thread -Guaranteed for the Life of your Canvas

Also, why would you want to pay $850 for a Chinese built sewing machine when you can get a fine piece of German engineering for a quarter of that:

Sewing Machine Vintage PFAFF 230 Industrial Strength - eBay (item 270216304768 end time Mar-08-08 14:50:00 PST)

We bought a Pfaff from the 50's for $75.00 on craigslist. I know I've mentioned it before on here, but the design of this thing is so brilliantly simple it's just beautiful. It's truly a marvel of mid 20th century German engineering.

Anyway, like another poster said, start with the easier stuff like hatch and winch covers and work your way up. We're tackling the bimini this weekend then on to the dodger. Saved ourselves hundreds of dollars.

Oh, you can also buy soldering irons that have a cutting attachment at Home Depot or Lowe's for around $30.00 instead of $130.00 for a hot knife. It's sufficient unless you're going into the canvas business.

I'm not affiliated in any way with any of the companies mentioned above.


----------



## rireefguy (May 30, 2006)

Great Links and info!! I love this place =) I just ordered a video from smartflix!


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

RiReefGuy.... you could go simple and build a helmsman awning which zippers to the bimini and uses just one telescoping pole (runs athwarthship) on the aft end which extends to the backstay. it uses lines to secure it to the stern rail. I had one of these on my T-37 for years. worked great and installs easily, stores easy!


----------



## Ride of the Valkyries (Jul 6, 2017)

I have just cut the pattern for a new bimini top from the old one. I have a 36 ft 1970 Alglas Pacemaker and have been doing restoration work on her for 3 summers. I highly recommend making the bimini yourself because it saves a lot in the long run. I will get to work on the bimini when I receive the binding and zippers. I am excited about it. Measuring is key with length and width and measuring the center pole for center zipper from the length of the bimini top. Also making sure the zipper pockets are wide enough for the rods. Wish me luck folks!


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

This thread is 9 years old - I'm sure they figured it out by now.


----------



## Ride of the Valkyries (Jul 6, 2017)

I know it's an old thread but my search engine brought me here when I was looking for information on making a bimini top. Obviously it brought you here too. So....no harm done LOLirateraft:


----------

